# 150 gal Tall tank background-Seduction of Lace



## NuFish (Aug 10, 2010)

I made this background for a customer wanting a lace rock look. I used Sikatop 107 mixing in some different dyes to coat the styrofoam once it was shaped. I looking for some good/bad feed back on the look!

































This background is glued into her tank now, I hope to have some pics soon of the underwater visual alone with some fish. Lots of great discussions here cement or Drylock. Never tried Drylock, but I will sure compare it to the price of Sikatop 107 which cures in 24 hrs. After cured, it very safe, even for human use. I walk pass Drylock every time I go to Lowes to by brushes and Greatstaff.

NuFish


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Excellent job NuFish. :thumb:

What did you do to the styrofoam to get that holey rock look? Torch?


----------



## Cheffish (Aug 2, 2009)

Well done! =D>


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice work, I don't believe I've seen anyone duplicate lace rock before. Sikatop 107 seems to be a good alternative but much more expensive unless your buying 2 gallons or more of Drylok. Not to mention the weight difference and having to mix it up. In their instructions it says to air dry for 2 days before submerging Sikatop 107 and reaches maximum strength at 28 days. Nice to see people trying other products. Did you use the concrete colors mixed into the Sikatop for your color? Anyway job well done. :thumb:


----------



## NuFish (Aug 10, 2010)

I have been working with Sikatop 107 for my backgrounds for several years. It is far cheaper than marine epoxy, but more costly over cement. I have not had a chance to compare Drylock and Sikatop. One of the biggest advantages that Sikatop offers, once it cures in 24-48 hrs depending on your coats, wash it down with the hose, dry, and in the tank it goes. Do a few water changes to make sure you remove any more dust and small pieces of styrofoam. It does not affect the water's Ph. Once cured, Sikatop is safe for human use; I think it is use mainly for water tank repairs.

NuFish


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

Did you use the concrete colors mixed into the Sikatop for your color?


----------



## NuFish (Aug 10, 2010)

Yes! I have manage to collect several different types of dyes over the years, blue, ultra blue, yellow, dark red, white, ivory etc. But those concrete dyes aree still great and the price is even better.

NuFish


----------



## adnanx (Aug 9, 2004)

Where can you buy Sikatop? How much does it cost?


----------



## NuFish (Aug 10, 2010)

Sikatop 107 is only carry by certain dealers, check the net for the dealers in your area that carry the product. I was lucky, the dealer is about 45 min drive from my home. Its around $55 for a bag and bottle of compound.

NuFish


----------

